# thunar&system stack



## sk8harddiefast (May 13, 2010)

I made update of my packages but now thunar stack.Opens a gray blank window and then system stack completely and need reboot.
I make "portupgrade -af" and all packages rebuilt without any error.But problem not resolved.Any ideas?


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 13, 2010)

first thing is, you do not really need to forcibly reboot your machine, it's kinda bad thing to do. You better try ssh to it and kill thunar remotely.
Second one - try to run thunar from an xterm like thunar 2>&1 > log.txt and post the log somewhere (pastie.org, for example)
Also, as of my experience, if you run radeon video card it could be not frozen system, it could be killed xorg & not-updated screen, e.g. you will need to run startx via ssh to work again, and you'll not be able to see ttys again until reboot.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 13, 2010)

Now i understood that this problem is when i run thunar as root.As user run fine.
Also thunar 2>&1 > log.txt is empty! :q
when i run thunar from terminal as normal user i see pixbuf error.i google and i read something problem with theme or something like that.
I went to change theme with lxappearance as root and i took this error

```
GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:137: failed to allocate 187644257854905 bytes
aborting...
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```
But lxappearance run fine as user!
what happens here?
I think that i have a small problem


----------

